
Apple CEO Tim Cook offered Steve Jobs part of his liver, but he refused - obeone
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/03/13/apple-ceo-tim-cook-offered-steve-jobs-a-life-saving-gift-but-he-refused/
======
carbocation
1\. He turned down proven therapy and allowed his disease to progress while
pursuing alternatives which had no chance of success. Shame onto those who
offer false hope. May the tide of law someday turn against you with vigor.

2\. In the context of the above, is it not possible that Mr. Jobs felt uneasy
with the idea of putting Mr. Cook at risk (yes, liver surgery is a procedure
with risk)?

3\. Getting more speculative, it is also possible that by the time that Mr.
Cook discovered he was an appropriate donor, the disease had become more
widely metastatic (thus limiting the value of any donation).

~~~
tosseraccount
<i>may the tide of law someday turn against you with vigor.</i>

The government should force unwanted treatments on informed, responsible
adults?

~~~
jewel
No, he's saying that those that sell alternative treatments that don't work
should be persecuted for fraud.

------
Bedon292
Anyone else think it should be titled 'potentially life-saving' instead? There
was no guarantee it would have, though it did have more potential than the
transplant he received later in the year. edit: titles -> titled

~~~
nkozyra
No, not really. Life extension _is_ life saving, after all.

~~~
sigzero
No, not really.

~~~
akerl_
Can you name a procedure that's actually life-saving, then?

As far as I can tell, any medical procedure maxes out at "extending life"

~~~
mikeash
Personally, I'd define the difference as being whether or not you ultimately
die of the same incidence of the same disease you're treating, or of something
else.

If you're treated for brain cancer and you live some more years but ultimately
die of that brain cancer, it's life extending. If you're treated for brain
cancer and die of an unrelated heart condition, it's life saving. I don't know
how meaningful that difference ultimately is, but I think that's how I'd use
the terms.

------
Finbel
"Steve only yelled at me four or five times during the 13 years I knew him."
am I the only one who think being yelled at by your boss is... a bad thing?
Like, at all.

~~~
jason_allen
Yelling isn't great, but in high-stress situations, it can happen. What I take
away from the "4 or 5 times in 13 years" is that it shows that the yelling was
probably meaningful. I suspect Steve was reacting authentically rather than
being a constant yeller. Ironically, I suspect he yelled because he cared. I'd
rather work for someone like that than places where people don't yell because
either they don't care, or they're passive aggressive.

~~~
Finbel
I can see how yelling can be interpreted as caring, but I can also see it as
just another poorly way to handle conflicts (kind of like being passive
aggressive which I've seen a few examples of Steve Jobs being). I suppose I'd
rather work in a place where my boss handle conflicts without yelling nor
being passive aggressive.

------
simulate
Of all the people in the world to donate a portion of their liver to Steve
Jobs, Tim Cook was the worst possible choice. Companies have travel policies
where senior execs can't travel on the same plane together because, if that
plane goes down, the organization loses leadership continuity.

Hundreds of thousands of people rely on Apple for their livelihood and, from
Apple's perspective, losing both Cook and Jobs would have been devastating. It
was shockingly irresponsible of Cook to suggest this idea.

~~~
pjzedalis
Some people value friendship and family more than their stock price. They were
already wealthy and had lived good lives.

Was it best for Apple stockholders? Maybe not. However I can see that they
were truly friends and I envy it. Most ego-maniacs at the top are willing to
cut each others throats and heres two who would do anything for each other.

------
known
Religion was born when the first con man met the first fool.

------
tuna-piano
I wonder where Apple would be today / a year from now if he were still around.
Would anything major be different?

------
Lewton
This has popped up three or four times on the front page today. Why? This is
the least interesting piece of information I have heard in years

